# Projekt Neuaufbau H-SL 10 bitte um Anregungen



## Laktathunter (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langem überlegen ob und welches Rad ich kaufe bzw. aufbaue, geht der Trend nun zu einem Drössiger HS-L 10. Der Plan bezüglich der Parts steht im Groben, jedoch möchte ich jeden Drössigerfan und Fahrer bei dem Aufbau um Rat und Meinung bitten. Ich werde das Projekt dann von der Teilebestellung bis zur ersten Ausfahrt dokumentieren und bebildern.

Dank für jeden, der hier seine Meinung äußert.

Gruß Daniel/Fomeracer


----------



## Laktathunter (18. Juni 2011)

Nun die erste Frage: Das Design

Ursprünglich wollte ich etwas farbiges weil.: Ich mit einem Scott Scale  einem CR1 udn einem Nox Eclipse momentan 3 Räder habe die alle schwarz  oder weiß sind. Auch in den Foren sieht man zu 90% die Drössiger in  schwarz oder weiß. Als alternative zum Aufbau hätt eich mit ein Ghost  HTX Lector gekauft welches mir in der Farbe Schwarz/gelb sensationell  gefällt.

Nach langem begutachten von Drössigern im Internet, muß ich jedoch sagen, dass mir keine farbige Kombination mit irgend einem Desigen gefällt.
Momentaner Favorit ist die Farbe Titanuim in kombination mit Dekor Nr.4
http://www.droessiger.de/color-option/farben
http://radlschmiede.lif-city.de/ind...ger-colour-optionen/rahmenfarbe-titanium.html

Als alternative denke ich noch über Graualuminium nach, d.h. das Bike soll grau,schwarz und weiß werden. Wenn jemand ein Drössiger in den Farben hat, bitte ein Bild schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (18. Juni 2011)

*Die Parts*

*Rahmen* Drössiger H-SL10 Design (noch offen)
*Gabel* Rockshox Sid RLT 100mm weiß mit silber oder scwarzem Dekor 
*Vorbau* Ritchey WCS 100mm Weiß
*Lenker* Ritchey WCS Carbon Rizer 15mm
*Schaltung* XT 3x10 Gruppe 2012 (schwarz oder silber)
*Bremsen* Magura MT4
*Steuersatz* Ritchey
*Laufräder* DT Swiss 240s/XR 4.2 Whiteline Edition
*Sattelstütze* Funworks N-Light Sattelstütze  schwarz ode Ritchey WCS weiß.
*Sattel* Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow
*ReifenConti *Race King 2.2

Was glaubt ihr was das Bike später wiegt?


----------



## Laktathunter (18. Juni 2011)

Projektupdate 2

Farbe steht, es wird ein GelbgrÃ¼ner Rahmen mir Dekor Classic Nr.4. Auch wird es wohl keine XT Gruppe 2012 da diese momentan fÃ¼r 450â¬ gehandelt wird. Die aktuelle Gruppe bekommst derzeit fÃ¼r 299â¬. Denke nicht, das sich
der Mehrpreis sehr auf Funktion oder Gewicht auswirken wird. Wird also ein GrÃ¼n/WeiÃes Bike.


----------



## Laktathunter (18. Juni 2011)

Projektupdate 3

Gestern wurden sämtliche Teile bestellt. Der geplante Ritchey WCS Lenker musste einem Crank Brothers Cobalt 11 weichen. Der Aufbau kann bald beginnen. Anbei mal die Gewichte, teilweise gemessen, teilweise Angaben. Was noch fehlt ist das Gewicht der Bullet Proof Schaltzüge, der Spacer und der Gabelkralle.

            Rahmen   Drössiger H SL 10                                        1540
Schaltgruppe   XT 3x10                                                2143 
      Gabel   RS SID RLT 100mm Poplock                              1450 
      Lenker   Ritchey WCS Carbon Riser                                170 
      Vorbau   Ritchey WCS 100mm/weiß                               120       
Sattelstütze   Ritchey WCS  31,6x400 weiß                       260
 Steuersatz   Ritchey Pro                                                     90 
Bremsen Magura MT4                                                 680       
Laufräder   DT Swiss 240s/XR4.2 whiteline                        1550 
      Bereifung   Conti Race King SS 2.2                                     960 
Sattel   Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow                                         216       
Sattelklemme   Fun works 1 Bolt 34,9 white                      16       
Griffe   Ritchey WCS True Grip Ergo                                 72       
Schläuche Schwalbe                                                       240       
Züge   Aligator Bullet Proof 
Schnellspanner   X Treme                                                    92       
Pedale   Egg Beater                                                           296       
                                                   Summe                 9895


----------



## Laktathunter (18. Juni 2011)

Projektupdate 4


----------



## Laktathunter (18. Juni 2011)

Projektupdate 5


----------



## Laktathunter (21. Juni 2011)

Projektupdate 6


----------



## jensn84 (23. Juni 2011)

4, 5 und 6 ohne beschreibung oder bilder ?


----------



## Laktathunter (23. Juni 2011)

4-5-6 Sollten Platzhalter sein um später alle Bilder und Beschreibungen zusammen zu haben, wäre aber nicht notwendig gewewsen, da eh niemand schreibt.


----------



## jensn84 (23. Juni 2011)

doch doch ich wills sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (23. Juni 2011)

Sobald die ersten Teile da sind gibts Bilder, wurde erste vor 2 Tagen bestellt (Siehe oben). Leider sind die MT4 erst ab Mitte August lieferbar:-(


----------



## jensn84 (23. Juni 2011)

warum unbedingt die mt4? ne marta sl carbon oder wie sie heisst is auch leicht und haut zu


----------



## Laktathunter (23. Juni 2011)

Ich wollte halt was neues, und wenn schon gerade ne neue Bremse rauskommt, wieso nicht gleich testen. Zudem ist ne Marta SL (Carbon/Magnesium) zwischen 30â¬ und 70â¬ das StÃ¼ck teurer. Ein weiterer Punkt ist die Farbe, Vorbau, StÃ¼tze, Gabel, StÃ¼tzenklemme und LaufrÃ¤der sind alle weiÃ. Da passt die Bremse (siehe link) perfekt oder?
http://www.passionbikes.de/images/Magura-MT-4-200.jpg


----------



## Laktathunter (23. Juni 2011)

Gewichtsupdate, siehe oben.


----------



## jensn84 (23. Juni 2011)

bei pedalen und schnellspanner kann man leicht noch 100g sparen (look quartz pedale sind leichter und viiiiel besser und schnellspanner zb auch funworks )

welcher schlauch hat denn 120 gr ? der xlight wiegt bei mir 128 

insgesamt habe ich anbauteile auch alles von ritchey WCS - find ich also gut 

btw: schaltzüge wiegen die XTR bei mir 74g

bin echt gespannt auf das bike - bis auf den rizer kann ich es mir echt gut vorstellen


----------



## Laktathunter (23. Juni 2011)

Die Eggbeater hab ich schon, bei den Schläuchen könnten es auch 128g sein, sind die Schwalbe light. Den Riser möchte ich, weil ich seit Jahren immer mit 580-600mm CC Lenker rum fahre und endlich mal mehr spaß in den Trails haben möcht, am Racebike werd ich weiterhin nen Flatbar fahren. Schnellspanner gibts sicher leichter, ob das bei mir mit 85kg sinn macht weis ich nicht? Die Alligator Bulletproof werden wohl nicht schwerer sein als die XTR. Wird wohl sehr knapp mit der 10kg Marke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domineque (24. Juni 2011)

Heut Nacht aus langeweile auch mal angefangen etwas rumzuschraube.
Die meisten Teile wurden vom Bulls meiner Frau ausgebaut.

Rahmen H-SL 19 Zoll
Steuersatz FSA Orbit 3 Z
Gabel Reba SL
Kurbel XT
Schaltwerk XT
Trigger XT
Umwerfer XT
Laufradsatz XT
Vorbau Syntace F109,
Lenker Duraflite 7075 630 mm
Reifen werden Race King
Schläuche xx light
Sattelstütze KCNC Ti 350 mm
Sattel Phenom Expert
Griffe Specialized Rocca
Schnellspanner und Sattelstützenklemme KCNC
Pedale Ritchey V5
Kette KMC 10 SL

Haet ich doch fast die Formula RX vergessen

Sollte fuer die Fahrt auf Arbeit genuegen.


----------



## Laktathunter (24. Juni 2011)

@domi,

was wiegt das Bike nun?


----------



## domineque (24. Juni 2011)

10,6 oder so
Sattel -100 g, 
Stütze -80 g, 
Schnellspanner- 80 g, 
Sattelklemme- 30 g, 
Reifen -150 g, 
540 Pedale - 130 g, 
fallen aber noch weg.  Dafür kommen noch Züge und Kette hinzu 350 g. 

Werd wohl so bei 10,3 rauskommen. Will halt kein Geld ausgeben da nur für die Arbeit. Für schnellere Ausfahrten am Wochenende hab ich ja noch sowas


----------



## Laktathunter (24. Juni 2011)

Meins ist auch nur zum dreckeln und training gedacht. Hab noch nen Scott Scale. Das mit den 10,3kg wird sicher schwer, hab angst, dass ich das nicht schaffe bei meinem.


----------



## domineque (24. Juni 2011)

Wieso Angst??????
Solange es unter 12 kg ist und Gut aussieht ists doch egal. 
PS:
Umso schwerer das Trainingsrad umso schneller gehts dann mit dem Racer.

Stell dir vor dein 1500Aaufbau wäre leichter als dein Race Fully.
Was für einen Grund gibts dann noch beim Rennen mit deinem 3000  +  Racer zu fahren.?????


----------



## Laktathunter (24. Juni 2011)

Also ein 10, Bie muss es schon werden. Und das mit dem Gewicht des Trainingsbikes und des Fullys........genau das ist der Grund warum ich alle Racefullys gegen ein Racehardtail getauscht habe. Ist dein Hardtail 2 kg leichter als dein Fully, wirst immer mit dem Hardtail fahren.

Momentan wiegt das Drössiger, errechnete 10,1 kg und wäre somit 800g schwerer als mein Scale. Heute udn Morgen kommen die ersten Teile, dann kann ich mal nachwiegen.
Wird spannend.....


----------



## Laktathunter (5. Juli 2011)

Die ersten Teile sind da, fehlt nur noch der Rahmen, die MT4 udn die Teile aus dem Keller.


----------



## Laktathunter (7. Juli 2011)

Heute wurde der RAHMEN verschickt.


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Juli 2011)

Der Aufbau kann beginnen






und die Familie hilft mit


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Juli 2011)

Erster Arbeitstag beendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (13. Juli 2011)

Gestern Ruhetag gehabt? Oder ist´s fertig?


----------



## Laktathunter (13. Juli 2011)

Eher ne gezwungene Pause,
ich habe gemerkt, dass der Crank Brothers Cobalt 11 nichts taugt und hab ihn zurück geschickt. Am WE soll  dann der Ersatz (Ritchey WCS Riser) mit den Magura MT4 geliefert werden. Leider habe ich auch den Vorbau zu kurz bestellt und muß ihn umtauschen.
Am WE gehts aber weiter.


----------



## Laktathunter (20. Juli 2011)

Die letzten Teile sind da.


----------



## hollowtech2 (22. Juli 2011)

Dann wirst Du´s ja bald auf die Räder stellen.


----------



## Laktathunter (24. Juli 2011)

Sitzposition noch optimieren und nach dem Winter -)) Conti Race King aufziehen.


----------



## hollowtech2 (25. Juli 2011)

Schnieke! Gefällt!


----------



## jensn84 (25. Juli 2011)

sieht nett aus!!

wie waren jetzt nochma gesamtpreis und gewicht?


----------



## Laktathunter (25. Juli 2011)

Laufradsatz, Bereifung, Steuersatz und Sattel waren vorhanden. Preis fÃ¼r die restlichen Parts ca.1500â¬. Gewicht momentan so wie auf dem Bild, 10,6Kg. Mit den Continental Race King die ich fÃ¼rs Trockene habe wÃ¤ren es also ca.10,3-10,4kg. Mit Lockouthebel und 2tem Flaschenhalter kommen nochmals 70g drauf.

LaufrÃ¤der sind mit 1800G halt verdammt schwer. Aber fÃ¼rs Trainings-Schlechtwetterrad superstabil.


----------



## InoX (31. Oktober 2011)

Gefällt mir gut. Ist der Rahmen mit dem Vortrieb SL baugleich? Da gefällt mir das Dekor deutlich besser aber ich finde halt keine Angaben ob die gleich sind. Wäe schön wenn dazu mal jemand was sagen kann. Die sehen nämlich sehr gleich aus oder ist das Zufall?
Werde mir den wahrscheinlich bis Weihnachten aufbauen und hoffentlich die 10 kg nicht überschreiten.

Wird dann in der folgenden Konfiguration aufgebaut:

Gabel: Fox F32 100RL (1520g)
Lenker: KCNC Bearbone (117)
Vorbau: F99 (105 g)
Sattelstütze: Thomson Masterpiece mit Titan Tonnenmuttern (hoffentlich unter 185 g)
Sattel: Tune Kommvor (96 g)
LRS: MAvic 717 mit SLX Naben (1695 g)
RR´s und XX-Light-Schläuche (1070 g)
SW: XTR Shadow Carbon (181 g)
Umwerfer: Deore 2006 (120 g (weil er leicht ist und nicht shclechter funtkioniert als alle anderen ))
Kurbel: RaceFace Deus XC (722 g)
Bremsen: wahrscheinlich XT 785 (ca. 600 g)
Scheiben: alte XTR (ca: 270 g)
Pedale: Exustar  E-PM 25 (285 g)
und dann halt noch Kleinigkeiten wie Züge und 30 g Flaschenhalter und Griffe 20 g und Kette und Kassette. So Zeug halt. Wird denke ich mal ne knappe Kiste aber wird schon klappen 
Was denkt ihr dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich kenne die Daten des Vortrieb nicht, aber kannst sie ja mal hier vergleichen
http://www.droessiger.de/frames-2011/h-sl

Ich verkaufe momentan gerade die Parts des Drössiger. Also falls du Interesse hast z.B. an neuwertigen Teile wie die MT4 Bremsen, einfach melden.


----------



## ziggy_024 (13. Januar 2012)

Hi ,sorry to you all for that i don`t speak German : ( 
I have question for FOMERACER. I saw your Drössiger H-SL 10 frame  and I just love it. Can you tell me what is your height, cause I don`t know if your 19" frame is good for me!?  
I`m 188 cm tall.
Thank in advance .


----------

